
RED’s new camera will use its Hydrogen One phone as a viewfinder - rbanffy
https://techcrunch.com/2018/05/22/reds-new-camera-will-use-its-hydrogen-one-phone-as-a-viewfinder/
======
lawlessone
So has anyone got images of video of the screen actually working?

I know it won't translate well to video but i want to see it.

